# انواع الارتفاعات المستخدمه في الطيران و اسس قياسها..



## شفق الصباح (23 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


عدادات قياس ارتفاع وسرعة الطيران​
1 . انواع الضغوط : 
أ . الضغط المطلق : 
ومقداره ( 760 ) ملم . عمود . زئبق عند مستوى سطح البحر وعند درجة حرارة ( 15 ) م0 .
ب . الضغط النسبي : 
وهو الضغط الجوي عند نقطة ما على سطح الارض كأن يكون مطار الاقلاع او مطار الهبوط او أي نقطة اخرى . 
ج . الضغط الديناميكي РD: 
هو عبارة عن تيارات الهواء المضغوط المصطدم من الامام بمقدمة الطائرة , وهو يتناسب طرديا مع سرعة اصطدام الطائرة بالهواء ويعتبر من البارامترات الرئيسية الداخلة في عمل عدادات قياس سرعة الطائرة . وتستخدم الكبسولات المانومترية لقياس الضغط الديناميكي . ويحسب الضغط الديناميكي بالمعادلة التالية : 


РD = РT - Рс​
РT ـــ الضغط الكلي
РD ـــ الضغط الديناميكي 
Рс ـــ الضغط الستاتيكي

د . الضغط الستاتيكي Рc : 
هو ذلك الضغط الذي يتناقص بالطريقة القانونية حيث انه كلما زاد الارتفاع قل الضغط وعادة يقاس الضغط الستاتيكي نسبة الى الضغط الجوي عند مستوى سطح البحر المقدر ب ( 760 ) ملم . عمود . زئبق . وتستخدم الكبسولات البارومترية لقياس الضغط الستاتيكي وتسمى كذلك بالكبسولات الانيرويدنية المغلقة ويحسب الضغط الستاتيكي بالمعادلة التالية : 


Рc = РT – РD​
ه . الضغط الكلي РT :
ونحصل عليه عند طيران الطائرة واثناء وجود سرعة مع نقصان في الارتفاع والضغط الكلي ناتج من جمع الضغطين الستاتيكي والديناميكي . يحسب الضغط الكلي بالمعادلة التالية : 


РT = РD – Рс​2 . طرق قياس ارتفاع الطيران :
ا . طرق ايجاد ارتفاع الطيران :
الاجهزة التي يتم بواسطتها قياس ارتفاع الطائرة تسمى بعدادات الارتفاع . 
هناك ثلاثة انواع من الارتفاعات وكما موضحة بالشكل ادناه : 








​اولا . الارتفاع المطلق : 
وهو ارتفاع الطائرة نسبة الى مستوى سطح البحر بعد تثبيت الضغط الجوي بواسطة قبضة تثبيت الضغط الموجودة في العداد على ضغط مقداره ( 760 ) ملم . عمود . زئبق . يستخدم عادة هذا النوع من الارتفاعات اثناء اختبار صلاحية الطائرات او اثناء الطيران الاعتيادي في الجو لمسافات طويلة لغرض الالتزام بمستويات الممرات الجوية المحددة من قبل السيطرات الجوية المحلية والدولية . 

ثانيا . الارتفاع النسبي : 
هو ارتفاع الطائرة نسبة الى نقطة معينة على الارض كأن تكون نسبة الى المطار الذي اقلعت منه الطائرة او نسبة الى المطار الذي ستهبط فيه او نسبة لاية نقطة معلومة على الارض اذا علمت مقادير الضغوط الجوية فيها . يستخدم عادة هذا النوع من الارتفاعات اثناء هبوط واقلاع الطائرات من المطارات . 

ثالثا . الارتفاع الحقيقي : 
هو ارتفاع الطائرة نسبة الى النقطة او المكان الذي تحلق من فوقه الطائرة ويتم قياس هذا النوع من الارتفاعات بواسطة عداد الارتفاع الراديوي ( عداد الارتفاع اللاسلكي ) . يستخدم عادة هذا النوع من الارتفاعات اثناء عمليات الهبوط والتقرب من مدرج المطار قبل ملامسة الطائرة معه . 
مما جاء اعلاه يتضح ان من اهم واوسع الطرق المستخدمة في تحديد وقياس ارتفاعات الطيران طريقتان هما : 
ـــ الطريقة البارومترية 
ــــ الطريقة الراديوية . 
تعتمد الطريقة البارومترية في قياس الارتفاع على العلاقة التي يتغير بها الضغط الجوي مع تغير الارتفاع . 
قياس الارتفاع بهذه الطريقة يعتمد على قياس الضغط الجوي المطلق بواسطة الباروميتر . 
اما الطريقة الراديوية ( اللاسلكية ) في قياس الارتفاع فتعتمد على قياس الزمن المستغرق لمرور الاشعة اللاسلكية المنبعثة من الطائرة الى سطح الارض ( الى النقطة التي تمر من فوقها الطائرة ) وعودة هذه الاشعة الى الطائرة 
**منقول**


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكور علىت هذة المعلومات الهامة ؟


----------



## شفق الصباح (28 فبراير 2009)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> مشكور علىت هذة المعلومات الهامة ؟


----------



## مختار الجزائري (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------

